# Bike shoes



## grrlyrida (Aug 3, 2006)

Yay a women's forum! When I first started viewing RBR I mistakenly went on podium girls thinking it was a women racers forum, but I digress. I'm new to road cycling and just bought a new road bike, however my shoes are the same ones I use for spinning and they're uncomfortable. Does anyone have a suggestion for a narrow foot size 7? Is there a brand more narrow and comfortable than others?

Thanks and congrats on the new forum.


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi there,
If I may respond to your thread, Mountain Equipment Coop in Canada sells the Sidi Lightning cycling shoe for women for 169 CAD. I ride Sidis and know that they are narrower than some of the other brands.
Here is the information from MEC:

Sidi Zeta/Lightning Cycling Shoes (Women's)

These high-end women's road riding shoes have a universal sole does not require adapter plates for most pedals.

* Nylon mesh and sythetic leather upper is durable and breathes well.
* Triple Velcro® straps are easy to use.
* Aerodynamic soles are made with an advanced plastic material. Not suited to walking.
* Reinforced heel will not deform under prolonged use.
* Compatible with most pedal types.

Check out http://www.mec.ca/Products/product_...older_id=2534374302692667&bmUID=1162976781208

Cheers, Wayne


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

I have Shimano R098s. They have three adjustable velcro straps and fit my very narrow foot pretty well. Usually when things are velcro, I've got a ton of strap hanging off the shoe once I get the strap tight enough, but not with these. I really like them and they're not too expensive (hence why I got them). HTH!!


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

My wife likes the Specialized women's specific shoes- she is running them with a set of the new Ultegra pedals.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Second the suggestion of try the specalized womens shoe Specalized seems to take producing a quality line of womens specific products to heart. The shows are as ligh and well made as their men/unisex counter parts and they have a varible insole system taht works pretty well (im riding the s-works model now). Other options you might check out are DMT and Carnac my wife has narrow feet and has ridden those two brands with success but is considering a switch to Specalized.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

My feet are shaped like Fred Flinstone's so I can't help on narrow shoes, but I just wanted to tell you that your line about Podium Girls gave me a chuckle. Welcome to the women's forum, and keep coming back. It's new!


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

I'm not a girl but I have narrow feet with high arches. Sidis tend to run narrow, and some models can be had in extra narrow widths. They'll probably be a special order item though, you are unlikely to be able to find a pair in a store to try on.

For many of my shoes I use footbeds or inserts, which take up some of the volume and adapt a slightly wide shoe to my feet. The Peterson footbeds work well in my sidi road shoes (regular width) and are more comfortable than the Sidi inserts. They mold to your feet over a couple rides.

What shoes do you have now and how are they uncomfortable?


----------



## CC09 (Mar 11, 2006)

a significant number of my female teammates (nearly all) use either the sidi zeta/lightening women shoe, or the specialized bg women's shoe. i could ask any of them about either shoe if you wanted some specifics.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*Don't forget Nike*

I've tried their shoes and they tend to run a little narrow for me and they also have women specific cycling shoes.


----------



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

*We are all Podium Girls*

"When I first started viewing RBR I mistakenly went on podium girls thinking it was a women racers forum..."

now that's pretty funny. Maybe that should be the title of this forum? "Real Podium Girls"?


----------



## sarah (Jul 29, 2004)

I just have to mention how much I love my specialized shoes. They are so comfortable. I don't however have narrow feet. 

Specialized just came out with (or is coming out with?) some pretty cool footbeds. My bike shop just got some in, and while I can't remember the exact particulars they somehow measure your foot (you have to step on something) and they can tell you which footbed would be better for your type of feet. It might be worth looking into....

Sarah


----------



## grrlyrida (Aug 3, 2006)

*Thanks for the suggestions*

I found a LBS that sells the Sidi brand in Pasadena, so I'm going over there to check out their shoes. I hadn't considered the specialized or shimano for women, so I'm going to check them out also. Right now I'm wearing diadoras in a US size 51/2 and they are sooo huge. My feet swim in them even with the velcro straps tightened and I feel the stiff plastic every time I push down on the pedals. I use them for spinning only. I don't even want to try them for a short distance on my new bike because they are so uncomfortable.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Diadoras run pretty wide. Let's put it this way, they fit ME and my feet are square blocks.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

grrlyrida said:


> Yay a women's forum! When I first started viewing RBR I mistakenly went on podium girls thinking it was a women racers forum, but I digress.


LOL I made the same mistake with PGF too. :blush2: 

I wore Sidis for years. They were great. They have regular and wide sizes and (I believe) women specific shoes too. 

I wear DMT's now. Great shoes, stiff soles and super light. I woulda gotten Sidis again but I got a fantastic 1/2 price deal on the DMTs.


----------



## grrlyrida (Aug 3, 2006)

*What are DMTs?*

I'm sorry for being such a noob, but what are DMT's? I'm still not familiar with all the acronyms and lingo.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

grrlyrida said:


> I'm sorry for being such a noob, but what are DMT's? I'm still not familiar with all the acronyms and lingo.


It's their brand name. I don't know what it stands for myself. They are made in Italy. They are not as easy to find as Sidis but a lot of high end bike shops will carry them. 

Pasadena? I'm in LA too. Velo Pasadena should have them and Bicycle John in Burbank carries them too. I got mine from Bicycle World in Santa Paula. 

Here's their website. 

HTH


----------



## grrlyrida (Aug 3, 2006)

*Going to Pas*

VeloPasadena is where I had planned to go. I'll also check out Bicycle Johns, since Burbank is only 15 mins away. I might go to the Santa Paula place on my way to visit my mom in Santa Barbara for Thanksgiving. Otherwise I'm too lazy to drive up there. Where are you in LA?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

grrlyrida said:


> VeloPasadena is where I had planned to go. I'll also check out Bicycle Johns, since Burbank is only 15 mins away. I might go to the Santa Paula place on my way to visit my mom in Santa Barbara for Thanksgiving. Otherwise I'm too lazy to drive up there. Where are you in LA?


I'm in the San Fernando Valley. 

It might be a good idea to call Bicycle World in Santa Paula before you go to see if they have your size in stock. Also to make sure they're open when you go there. 

Velo Pasadena is a good bike shop. Budget Pro Bikes in Eagle Rock is good too. Bicycle John has a lady working there. I think her name is Sharon. She is very helpful. 

Check out the So. Cal. regional forum here. There's always a bike shop recommendation or ride thread going.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I have a rather narrow foot for a guy (I can fit the Nike Zoom Celar nicely. It's a track spike used by Marion Jones and made for her narrow feet. Yes I'm in track. Ok not the point)

I think Nike shoes are good. I use the Lance LTD blue and I also have the Altea II Plus.. There's a women's version for it. Check it out


----------



## eddy (Jun 5, 2005)

I wear the Women's Sidi Genius shoe on my medium width feet. They fit and feel great, rain or shine. I like the ratcheting buckle it has for the top strap much better than the two other Velcro straps. It is really easy to adjust the buckle tighter or looser while on the bike.

However, they are pretty expensive. I got "last year's model" after the new ones had been out for several months and paid $120. Retail on the new version is $230. Ouch.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Love the PG Forum Comment, that is a scary place eek! 
I can't help much on the narrow shoes but I am glad to hear about Diadora because my feet are a little wider.
Thanks all


----------

